# Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?



## vossi_3 (24. August 2010)

*Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Ich habe mir ein neuen Netzteil bestellt und möchte es in ein LianLi (PC-A71FB ) einbauen.

Nun wird das Netzteil bei diesem Gehäuse unten am Gehäuseboden eingebaut und jetzt wollte ich wissen wie rum baue ich das Netzteil am sinnvollsten ein ?

So das der Lüfter nach oben zeigt, was aber glaube ich ungünstigt wäre da der Lüfter ja saugt, warme Luft aber nach oben steigt würde der Lüfter ja damit gegen die Thermik arbeiten. Oder den Lüfter in Richtung Gehäuseboden einbauen aber dann kann der Lüfter nicht wirklich gut Luft saugen.


----------



## lx1 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Ich glaube das kann man doch nur in einer Richtung einbauen oder nicht?!


----------



## partyfred (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Lüfter in Richtung Gehäuseboden; dadurch kann der Lüfter kältere Umgebungsluft ansaugen.
Das LianLi PC-A71FB hat extra eine Erhöhung und Lüftungsschlitze, damit es keine Probleme beim Ansaugen der Luft gibt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Wieviele Lüfter hast Du im Deinem Lian-Li Case und welche Größe haben diese? 
Wieviele strömen Luft ein, wieviele hinaus?  
Ein Bekannter mit 1nem Coolermaster CM 690 hat sein unten ansaugendes Netzteil umgedreht und lässt es von innen saugen. Der Grund: das Case steht re. neben d. Schreibtisch auf dem Teppichboden und hat sich stark mit Staub u. Fuseln vollgedreckt. Die Temps sind soweit ich weiß, wohl auch jetzt OK.


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Kann man machen wie man wll, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Lüfter nach oben
+ Der Bereich unter der Grafikkarte wird durch das absaugen der Warmluft klar gekühlt. (Laut ATX Norm auch so angedacht, also nichts schlimmes) 
+ Es wird kein Staub vom Boden angesaugt
- NT wärmt sich etwas auf, unter Umständen dreht der Lüfter des NTs früher hoch.

Lüfter nach unten (bitte nicht bei Teppichboden)
+ NT bleibt kühler und damit auch leiser
- Staub wird angesaugt
- Bereich unter der Grafikkarte wärmt sich auf, Grafikkarte wird heißer und dessen Lüfter dreht eventuell früher hoch. 

Ist eher eine Geschmackssache. Ich habs mit dem Lüfter nach oben verbaut.


----------



## vossi_3 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Also im Gehäuse befinden sich vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter die frische Luft ansaugen und hinten zwei 120mm Lüfter die warme Luft rauspusten.

Ich habe zwar keinen Teppich aber dafür zwei Katzen die ganz gut haaren.
Würde das Netzteil dann Katzenhaare in den Rechner saugen ?


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Wenn du keinen Staubfilter im Boden vom Gehäuse hast, sicherlich. Die würden schön im NT landen und dort vor sich hin schmoren.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*



> Würde das Netzteil dann Katzenhaare in den Rechner saugen ?


Ja, das gibt `ne ziemliche Schweinerei und wenn genug Haare (+ Staub) drin sind, fängt es an zu stinken, da das NT zu heiß wird u. die Haare schmoren. Dann riecht`s wie in 1ner Hufschmiede.


----------



## vossi_3 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise 

Ich denke ich werde es mit dem Lüfter nach oben einbauen.
Im Grunde würde ein Netzteil welches oben im Gehäuse eingebaut wird ja auch die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ansaugen und müsste damit klar kommen, das heißt Netzteile sind darauf ausgelegt warme Luft anzusaugen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Falls Du mal im Gehäuse schraubst (z.B. Graka wechseln), denk am besten daran etwas auf die NT-Lüfteröffnung zu legen (Blatt Papier etc,), damit Dir keine Schraube reinfällt.
Greetz


----------



## vossi_3 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Lol  das klingt so als ob dir das schon passiert ist "NeverSeenBytes" , aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Schon mal is` gut. Kam immer gut bei Kunden wenn man`s eilig hatte => "schwitz".


----------



## UnnerveD (25. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Ich habe das Netzteil mit de Öffnung nach unten verbaut - durch die Wasserkühlung kommt von der Grafikkarte eh keine warme Luft und da unterhalb des NT Staubfilter verbaut sind, läuft es schön kühl und sauber


----------



## Tolive (25. August 2010)

*AW: Wie rum baue ich ein Netzteil am Gehäuseboden ein ?*

Alternativ kann man einen Staubfilter auch selbst nachrüsten. Entweder man nimmt, wenn möglic, einen pass genauen oder schneidet sich selbst einen zusammen.


----------

